# Florida Heat Pump repair



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like to know about having my Florida Heat Pump system purged & new refrigerant with a new dryer & water flushed & anti freeze added. The repairmen said it would cost $869.00. Is that reasonable?

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a new one on me.... I'm not sure I understand why you would do this. If the system is sealed, it should be ok for many, many years. Has it been discharged and open for a while? Even so, I don't know why it would be necessary. I had one unit of my two unit system compressor die and I didn't get it repaired for almost 9 months. The repairman replaced the compressor, installed a suction filter and pressure filter and started it up. It's been running fine for years now.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Fred:
Craig is right, the refrigerant gas doesn't wear out, it only leaks out. There's no such thing as changing it. The water is mixed with a food grade anti-freeze and does not need to be changed either; just keep it full because any air will make the pump loose its prime.
I think that guy came by here a year or so ago. I thought he was relying on the internet completely now; guess I was wrong.
Glenn


----------

